# LOCOMOTIVE BUYERS GUIDE



## Luke 221 (Feb 12, 2013)

Ok so I am getting back into N scale after a long hiatus. I have some questions regarding locomotives and their quality, dependability, etc... Which ones were/ are decent and which would you avoid like the plague... My opinions are as follows based on what I had / ran / collected about 10 yrs ago.

1 Atlas --- Great
2 Kato -- Very Very Good
3 Athearn -- Good
4 Bachmann Spectrum -- ??
5 Bachmann train set level -- Ok
6 Life like -- hit or miss
7 Walthers --??
8 Fox Valley -- newish company to me
9 Con cor -- Junk
10 Model Power -- junk
11 Trix -- ??

Please give me your opinion


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I have 2 Kato PA-1s that run extremely well. I have MRC sound decoders in them. I haven't done any CV fine tuning yet, but they run really well so far. I also have a Bachmann 4-6-0 DCC steamer that is very new, and it runs really well too...so far. I'm just impressed with the detail that shows up these days on such small items!

Good luck with your choices!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

http://www.spookshow.net/trainstuff.html


----------



## James (Nov 3, 2015)

How is Broadway Limited?


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Fire21 said:


> I also have a Bachmann 4-6-0 DCC steamer that is very new, and it runs really well too...so far.


Update on the 4-6-0 of mine. After the first couple times I picked it up, the axles and contractors on the tender's rear truck kept falling out. It did it to me again yesterday, so I got on the Bachmann forum, and so far one guy has replied who had the same problem. He bought a new truck and says everything now is good. I'm gonna see if I can get Bachmann to send me a new truck under warranty.

Here's hoping!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

repeated post...deleted.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

For N scale I went with Kato.

Do you know that you made your poll that I could have picked all of them?


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

*Bachmann comes through*



Fire21 said:


> Update on the 4-6-0 of mine. After the first couple times I picked it up, the axles and contractors on the tender's rear truck kept falling out. It did it to me again yesterday, so I got on the Bachmann forum, and so far one guy has replied who had the same problem. He bought a new truck and says everything now is good. I'm gonna see if I can get Bachmann to send me a new truck under warranty.
> 
> Here's hoping! :roll eyes:



I sent an email to Bachmann yesterday asking if they would replace the truck. Today was an answer that yes, they will be sending a new one. Before lunch I got another email stating that it has been shipped.

Thank you, Bachmann, that's great service!! :appl:


----------

